# Mommark Hafen



## fishermanfl (8. November 2009)

Moin moin,

ich war seit ca. 2 Jahren gestern wieder mal in Mommark. Sah dort ziemlich düster aus. Leihboote waren nicht mehr zu sehen, Campingplatz verwaist. Nur die alte Fähre nach Aerö war noch da. Weis einer von euch, was da los ist? Gibts da keine Boote mehr zu leihen?

Gruß
fishermanfl#h


----------



## Pit der Barsch (8. November 2009)

*AW: Mommark Hafen*

Nix mehr ist da los.
Der Verleiher ist bei einer Nacht und Nebel aktion abgehauen nach Thailand. Ich glaube nach Dänischen Recht gehört dem Verleiher noch alles dort und darf nicht vom Staat angetastet werden. 
So hat es mir mal ein Däne erzählt.

Ja es sieht schon Sch..... dort aus.:c


----------



## porscher (8. November 2009)

*AW: Mommark Hafen*

ich war im april in momark und dann das striste bild nur bestätigen.tote hose dort.


----------



## fishermanfl (8. November 2009)

*AW: Mommark Hafen*

Na, das find ich schade. Das war eigentlich immer ganz nett von Mommark mit den Leihbooten. Nicht so komfortabel wie Fynshav, aber mir hats gereicht.  Zumal die Boote da auch günstiger zu mieten waren.


----------



## ManniS (8. November 2009)

*AW: Mommark Hafen*

Demnächst wird der Fährbetrieb noch Aeroe auch noch eingestellt. Neue Linie soll dann Fynshav - Soeby sein.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (8. November 2009)

*AW: Mommark Hafen*

Schade Schade.

In den kleinen Hafen hab ich schon etliche Heringe gefangen,man solls kaum glauben.#6


----------



## sunny (9. November 2009)

*AW: Mommark Hafen*



ManniS schrieb:


> Demnächst wird der Fährbetrieb noch Aeroe auch noch eingestellt. Neue Linie soll dann Fynshav - Soeby sein.



Was ist denn das für'n Mist? Ab wann denn? Weißt du genaueres?


----------



## ManniS (9. November 2009)

*AW: Mommark Hafen*

So wie ich gehört habe gibt es eine neue Fähre, die größer ist und nicht in den Hafen von Mommark passt. In Fynshav soll dann ein neuer Anleger gebaut? werden. Die Umstellung sollte schon zum 1.11. sein. ist aber wohl noch nicht passiert. Die Homepage der Soeby-Mommark-Routen ist auch schon seit längerem nicht mehr zu erreichen.
http://www.soby-mommark-ruten.dk/

Mehr weiß ich im Moment auch nicht.

Manni


----------



## sunny (9. November 2009)

*AW: Mommark Hafen*

Manni, wäre nett, wenn du mehr weißt, mir den neuen Link zu übersenden. Danke schon mal.


----------



## JoFlash (15. November 2009)

*AW: Mommark Hafen*

wie siehts denn mit den plattfischen dort aus. eher rechts vom hafen oder links raus??

das mit dem verleiher ist schon nen ding. als ich das letzte mal da war, waren bei den geparkten autos reihenweise die scheiben eingeschlagen...krasses bild


----------



## paling (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mommark Hafen*

kannst am besten gleich rechts vom Hafen vor der halbhohen Mauer fischen,da hatte ich vor 2 Jahren bei auflandigem Wind noch abends paar Platte fangen können.#h#h#h


----------



## MWK (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mommark Hafen*

Was in Mommark passiert ist, ist echt ein Trauerspiel... ich kenn den Hafen schon ewig. Der letzte Vermieter war ein ganz fieser Kerl - haben dort mal ein kleine offenes Boot gemietet und sind richtig abgezogen worden. Das Boot hatte vor dem Ruder so eine Glasscheibe. Schon bei der Übernahme war da ein Riss drin - als wir das Boot abgegeben haben hat er uns unterstellt das wir den rein gemacht hätten und wir eine neue Scheibe bezahlen sollten. Als wir uns sträubten wurde der richtig wütend und handgreiflich. Die Story jetzt mit Thailand passt zu dem Typen!

Der Vermieter davor hingegen war ein Spitzen Kerl - "Einer" hieß der meine ich..?! Total hilfsbereit - hat allen geholfen die Boote ins Wasser zu kriegen oder sonst irgendein Problem hatten. Da war auch noch richtig was los im Hafen. Mehrere Fischer fuhren noch raus, die ihren Fisch selbst vermarktet haben z.B. die beiden Räuchereien Richtung Campingplatz Solskraten  (wohl anders geschrieben?). Heute steht dort ein großer Kühlcontainer der hin und wieder mal beladen wird und dann ne Woche da rum steht - Gammelfisch vom feinsten. Viele Segler die rein kamen, Leute die zu den kleinen Leuchttürmen flanierten und das Restaurant war offen und es gab super Essen (auch dank des frischen Fischs).

Heute gibt es mehr Möwen als Menschen, noch mehr Möwen******** als Möwen und das Feeleing einer verlassenen Westernstadt - halt nur auf dänisch. Macht mich echt traurig... wir sind 2-3 mal im Jahr auf Als zum fischen und ein Besuch in Mommark, quasi um nach dem Rechten bzw. eher dem "Unrechten" zu sehen steht immer auf dem Plan.

Gruß,
MWK


----------



## ManniS (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mommark Hafen*

Da die Fährverbindung von Mommark nach Aeroe nicht mehr existiert, hier für alle Aeroeangler der Link zur neuen Fähre ab Fynshav:

http://www.aeroe-ferry.dk/

In 62 Tagen werden wir sie erstmals benutzen.


----------



## aesche100 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mommark Hafen*

Das ist schon ein Trauerspiel.Aber wenn der Fisch alle ist, bleiben auch die Angler weg.Die nette dänische Raubflotte hat den Lillebelt systematisch leergeräubert und somit dem Angeltourismus den Garaus gemacht.Wir haben das über mehrere Jahre miterlebt.Es gab keinen Abend, an dem man nicht seinen Dorsch zum Essen gefangen hätte.Im Jahre 07 haben wir eine ganze Woche auf Mefo gefischt,immer in die Dämmerung hinein.Bis dahin war es selbstverständlich, dass die Dorsche zum dunkelwerden bissen.Von da an ging nichts mehr.Kein Dorsch mehr zum Abendbrot.#d


----------



## maaangler (1. März 2010)

*AW: Mommark Hafen*



ManniS schrieb:


> Da die Fährverbindung von Mommark nach Aeroe nicht mehr existiert, hier für alle Aeroeangler der Link zur neuen Fähre ab Fynshav:
> 
> http://www.aeroe-ferry.dk/
> 
> In 62 Tagen werden wir sie erstmals benutzen.


 
Hallo Manni!

Vorsicht mit den Zeiten in der Website. Da steht zum Beispiel 10:20 Abfahrt Fynshaven, tatsächlich fährt sie aber schon um 07:20. Da kann man ganz schön lange Nase bohren, bis die nächste Fähre um 16:20 geht. Also lieber vorher anrufen und reservieren. Im Prinzip verliert man einen ganzen Tag. Meinste du kriegst da noch ein paar Dorsche? Warst im letzten Jahr doch nicht mehr so zufrieden, oder? Bei mir hat´s mit den Mefo´s immer ganz o.k. geklappt, auf Dorsch haben wir es immer noch kein einziges Mal probiert. Unser Vermieter winkt bei der Frage immer nur entnervt ab.

Pteri Heil, 

Martin


----------



## ManniS (2. März 2010)

*AW: Mommark Hafen*

Ich weiß, aber 07:20 Uhr ist Mo - Fr, 10:20 Uhr am Wochenende

Dorsche sind da, in den letzten 2 Jahren wohl weniger, aber ich bin überzeugt, es kommen wieder fettere Jahre. Es geht allerdings auch nur vom Boot aus.

Manni


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (1. März 2015)

*AW: Mommark Hafen*

Kann mann nun von der Hafenmauer angeln oder nich ? Dachte das ist hier die Frage |rolleyes#t|wavey: … werde es mal ausprobieren die Tage :q


----------



## Andy007 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Mommark Hafen*



50Fifty schrieb:


> Kann mann nun von der Hafenmauer angeln oder nich ? Dachte das ist hier die Frage |rolleyes#t|wavey: … werde es mal ausprobieren die Tage :q



Du hast aber schon gesehen, das der Fred seit 2010 "tot" ist,oder????


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (1. März 2015)

*AW: Mommark Hafen*

heisst das das die Fische da auch " Tot " sind  #d … 
ist doch egal ich wollt nur eine Antwort auf die Frage haben :m
so schöne grüsse ich fahr jetzt in den Urlaub …


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (1. März 2015)

*AW: Mommark Hafen*

Sehr klein hier - 2 ANsitzangeln stehen hier  ich mach heute erst  mal PAuse und freu mich einfach - der Hafen iss mega klein aber ich werde es versuchen ....


----------



## Angel-Fred (3. März 2015)

*AW: Mommark Hafen*

Moin 50,

berichte doch mal bitte wie es so am Hafen war.
Gerne auch mit Bildern.
Habe ende März Urlaub und bin noch immer am überlegen, wo ich mit meiner Frau hinfahre.

Dir noch einen schönen Urlaub und Petri Heil.

Gruß Freddy


----------



## franzel1 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Mommark Hafen*

Hallo,
wir waren letztes Jahr Anfang Mai in Mommark,
direkt im Hafen ist das Angeln verboten. Es gibt eine Lange Steinmole auf der immer Angler standen, die haben anscheinend auch gut Plattfisch gefangen - mir wurde sogar von einer Meerforelle berichtet. Ich selber habe jedoch den Weg nach 15-20m abgebrochen, da mir das ganze deutlich zu glittschig war. Gruß Franz


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Mommark Hafen*

Hallo,  bei uns im Hafen ist das angeln verboten.Das einzige was Sinn macht mit Brandungsgeschirr rechts vom Hafen am Sandstrand auf Plattfisch zu angeln.Jedoch darf man es dort nur noch bis 1.4 und dann ab Oktober wieder.
Lg


----------



## Windelwilli (3. März 2015)

*AW: Mommark Hafen*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Jedoch darf man es dort nur noch bis 1.4 und dann ab Oktober wieder.
> Lg



Ist das schon lange so? Vor zwei Jahren haben wir da Anfang Mai noch geangelt.
Bestimmt wegen der Badesaison, oder?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Mommark Hafen*

Ja genau, ab April beginnt die Saison im Hafen und am Strand beginnt dann die Badesaison.Der Hafen ist seit 2 Jahren unter neuer Leitung und es hat sich alles sehr positiv entwickelt in Mommark. Wir haben sehr viele Gäste dort.
Lg


----------



## Windelwilli (3. März 2015)

*AW: Mommark Hafen*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Wir haben sehr viele Gäste dort.
> Lg



Ja, selbst Ende Oktober haben wir keinen Parkplatz mehr bekommen und mussten wieder abdrehen....#c


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (3. März 2015)

*AW: Mommark Hafen*

HAbe es wie gesagt gestern abend versucht und auf dem Rückweg erst die umgeworfenen Schilder entdeckt das es dort verboten ist #d .. egal war eh alleine da und meiner Meinung nach ist dort nix zu holen .. hab alles wirklich alles versucht keinen einzigen Biss  nur Kraut ohne Ende ... kamen abends noch paar Möwen die auf der Jagd waren aber das war auch nix - geb das da komplett auf würd mir dann lieber ne Tour mit den Booten gönnen was für mich aber ausfällt ( hab nen Sportbotschein ) weil ich alleine niemals zum angeln mit dem Boot raus fahern würd ... ich würde auch gar nciht wissen wohin ich da fahren sollte |bla: ... ich bin halt Hamburger Hafen Angler mehr kann ich nicht |supergri
gruss Michi


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Mommark Hafen*

Wenn dann probiere es im Hafen von Sonderborg und dann in den Abendstunden.In DK brauchst du übrigens kein Sportbootführerschein um ein Boot zu mieten.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (3. März 2015)

*AW: Mommark Hafen*

deswegen mach hier ja urlaub ... / Sonderburg / .. Kein Schein und So Ein Boot #6 hammer ...


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (4. März 2015)

*AW: Mommark Hafen*



50Fifty schrieb:


> HAbe es wie gesagt gestern abend versucht und auf dem Rückweg erst die umgeworfenen Schilder entdeckt das es dort verboten ist #d .. egal war eh alleine da und meiner Meinung nach ist dort nix zu holen .. hab alles wirklich alles versucht keinen einzigen Biss nur Kraut ohne Ende ... kamen abends noch paar Möwen die auf der Jagd waren aber das war auch nix - geb das da komplett auf würd mir dann lieber ne Tour mit den Booten gönnen was für mich aber ausfällt ( hab nen Sportbotschein ) weil ich alleine niemals zum angeln mit dem Boot raus fahern würd ... ich würde auch gar nciht wissen wohin ich da fahren sollte |bla: ... ich bin halt Hamburger Hafen Angler mehr kann ich nicht |supergri
> gruss Michi



 Moin,#h
 den Schein hat er doch, nur allein rausfahren ist blöd.

 BG
 Carsten


----------



## Angel-Fred (4. März 2015)

*AW: Mommark Hafen*

Moin,

na das klingt ja nicht so dolle. #d
Aber trotzdem vielen Dank für die Berichte.
Ich glaube dann werde ich mich mal anderweitig mit meiner Frau in DK umschauen. |bigeyes

Petri Freddy


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (4. März 2015)

*AW: Mommark Hafen*

Hey Freddy, 

Der See bei Nordborg See ist zb. super da hab ich Spass gehabt #6 ( braucht man aber ne Tageskarte ) und Mefo Angeln geht hier eh überall zu der Zeit ( ausser die Flusseinläufe was eh klar ist ) muss man nur nicht grad bei Ablandigen Wind ( Westwind ) machen - Sonderburg ist super zum Shoppen für Familie und abends werden dort auch gut Fische gefangen  also keine Angst man muss " leider " immer nur fahren .. hier ist dann noch Ansitzangeln mit so langen Ruten möglich ( das aber nicht mein Ding zu viel Technik ) ich werde Dir gerne ne PN schicken wenn ich meinen Urlaub beendet habe  .. war ja erst 2 mal los #h
gruss Michi 
ps. bis jetzt war die Rute immer irgend wie krumm ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Mommark Hafen*

@ Freddy: hier gibt es einige gute Plätze zum Brandungsangeln und Meerforellen Blinkern, man muss nur entsprechend ausgerüstet sein und sich vorher informieren wo die Hotspots sind. z.b. Angelführer Als.


----------



## Dunki54 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Hafen*

gibt es in mommark mittlerweile wieder ein Bootsverleih?


----------



## angler1996 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Hafen*

guck mal nach oben

http://www.mommark-charterboot.dk/

 tolle Boote,


----------

